# Looking for the code reader???



## Guest (Jan 4, 2004)

I was just wondering where i could get the code reader for a 99 altima????


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

For a check engine light, try autozone.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

If you just want something to read OBD codes, your local parts store will have that. At AutoZone, they will read your codes for you for free.
If you want a Consult, you can watch ebay...they're on there once in a long while.


----------

